# Fort Morgan Pier



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Went out last night to Fort Morgan Pier right next to the ferry and did pretty good. Caught and kept some hardheads and sailcats. Caught about 5 or 6 small reds about 12"-15". We also caught some croaker, white trout, and a stingray. I was feild dressing the cats and through the guts off teh pier and there were keeper crab all over after that. I will deffinentyl being crabbing next time as well. We were using frozen shrimp and squid for bait.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Small Reds*

I havve caught and help to eat probably 4,934 rat reds in the last 40 years. I do not do it today as I try to comply with what are current regulations. Maybe the day will come when once again we can do do this. I now think the restricrtions are a bit too much, but thanks to those who watch over us.


----------

